# Please help, if there is anything you can do



## climber (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a stitched panorama from a few months ago and I now I want to re-edit it. The problem is, I don't have the originals anymore, only the stitched TIF version. There is some fringing in the clouds (transition between clouds and sky) that I can't remove. I tried to remove it in Lightroom and Photoshop, but unsuccessfully. Now, if there is someone willing to play with it and try to remove this fringing, I would be very grateful. Below is link to that photo on dropbox. It is quite big, because it is in TIF.

Fringing is mostly visible in the clouds on right sight of the image.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/58fe9ev18k88k8z/photo-1.tif


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2014)

Can you put a 100% crop of the worst bit, and another of a not as bad bit illustrating exactly what you mean in line?

I'll happily have a look if I know what to actually work on.


----------



## climber (Jul 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Can you put a 100% crop of the worst bit, and another of a not as bad bit illustrating exactly what you mean in line?
> 
> I'll happily have a look if I know what to actually work on.



Thank you VERY much for your reply. Down you can see those places, that bothered me. I encircled them with blue brush.


----------

